# VHI Global Cover



## dewdrop (11 Oct 2012)

For some years i have been paying VHI Global cover for my adult daughter who was in college in scotland. She is now in employment and renewal date is next month. She will continue to live in scotland for a few years at least. I intend not to renew but would like to advise her on what cover she should take out.  Would travel insurance meet the need.  The reason why i maintained cover till now was she was living in ireland during college breaks.


----------



## huskerdu (12 Oct 2012)

An Irish travel insurance policy is only applicable to someone living in Ireland who is travelling abroad for a trip.  If she is living and working in Scotland, I dont think she can take out a travel insurance policy in Ireland.

Maybe its her decision, now that she is an employed adult if she needs private medical insurance or not.


----------

